# Want free products? Log for us!



## Maximpeptides (Aug 26, 2014)

Maxim Peptide is accepting applications for loggers, Reply here then Email us at info@maximpeptide.com with a little description as to why we should pick you! Along with what products you'd like to log! ANY PRODUCT!!


----------



## Armenian (Aug 26, 2014)

Rats are jumping on a test cycle for the first time (test e) and with my B.S. in dietetics/nutrition, job as P.t manager with Anytime fitness as well as over 6 years of training.  The cycle can have a lot of potential being the first one.

I would love for my rats to run either of these and I would run a detailed log on their progress and end results.

Clen, Tamox, Stane, Clomiphene.

Cheers,

Armenian


----------



## palmerz (Sep 1, 2014)

pm sent!!!!!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 1, 2014)

palmerz said:


> pm sent!!!!!!!



He asked for an email not a pm. Read the OP.


----------



## Yaya (Sep 1, 2014)

Please respond to my pm, it's been like 3 hours

Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## palmerz (Sep 1, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> He asked for an email not a pm. Read the OP.



the link doesn't work


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 1, 2014)

palmerz said:


> the link doesn't work



You mean the email address? Probably needs an s at the end of peptide.


----------



## Spongy (Sep 1, 2014)

So much fail on so many levels lol.


----------



## losieloos (Sep 1, 2014)

I'll go with 1000.


----------



## palmerz (Sep 2, 2014)

when will we know who you have chosen?


----------



## JAXNY (Sep 2, 2014)

I sent my PM about the same time as YaYa , no response either. 
Do you guys have an E-Mail address?  Maybe that would be better.


----------



## Maximpeptides (Sep 7, 2014)

Yaya said:


> Please respond to my pm, it's been like 3 hours
> 
> Thanks!!!!!!!





JAXNY said:


> I sent my PM about the same time as YaYa , no response either.
> Do you guys have an E-Mail address?  Maybe that would be better.


I PM'ed both of you guys still no reply though..


----------



## palmerz (Sep 7, 2014)

hey you replied to my pm and I sent you a message answering the rest of oyur questions a few days ago... still no reply :s  ?!?!?!


----------



## GreatGunz (Oct 12, 2014)

I would love to cycle my test animal, Coming up on 5 months post extensive shoulder surgery would be great to help the healing along!


----------



## TheLupinator (Oct 12, 2014)

I emailed them 3 days ago.... no reply


----------



## Italiano5125 (Apr 5, 2015)

I'd like to try the fragment176-191 and cjc mod grf-1 I'm gunna do a video blog of my results


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 14, 2015)

Bump maxim. I got something for ya.


----------

